# I Finally Replaced my Right Knee (for starters)



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Hello BC Aquaria.

Well I finally did it..... I have gotten a “bionic knee” (or at least that’s what my son calls it). I had a total right knee replacement yesterday afternoon and am currently in the hospital for another day or so. It’s been quite the ride between the pain (and meds), having to use a catheter, and not really eating any real food for 28 hours post-op (just a few crackers and some peanut butter).. I am blessed to have fellow loved ones and coworkers checking in on me to ensure my sanity and well-being. Thank you for all the love and support you guys have given me.

Much Love!

Stuart


----------



## _noob (Oct 30, 2016)

Wishing you a speedy recovery!


----------



## aprilsaquarium (Aug 22, 2016)

Congrats Stuart! I need mine done also! Need to get my name
On a list. May be awhile!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Captured Moments (Apr 22, 2010)

Have a good recovery. My dad has had a right hip replacement surgery and then a right knee replacement surgery about 2 years ago. Took him a while to recover along with physical rehab program, etc..Can't go through a metal detector at the airport without triggering and notifying the officers about it.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

_noob said:


> Wishing you a speedy recovery!


Thank you!



aprilsaquarium said:


> Congrats Stuart! I need mine done also! Need to get my name
> On a list. May be awhile!
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank You, April! Bas Masri is the leading specialist for knees. He is the department head for UBC and VGH. See if your GP can give you a referral.



Captured Moments said:


> Have a good recovery. My dad has had a right hip replacement surgery and then a right knee replacement surgery about 2 years ago. Took him a while to recover along with physical rehab program, etc..Can't go through a metal detector at the airport without triggering and notifying the officers about it.


So far my hips are good. Got to love metal in my body. My Physio should be complete within 2-1/2 - 3 months before I'm back to work.

Best regards,

Stuart

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## charlie1 (Nov 27, 2015)

Speedy recovery Stuart, as someone who has experienced it (left knee) and waiting for a replacement on the other knee, i can totally relate.


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

aprilsaquarium said:


> Congrats Stuart! I need mine done also! Need to get my name
> On a list. May be awhile!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Go for it, April ! You won't regret it (at least after the first couple of weeks following surgery - lol)

I just had my left hip replaced on Oct.5/17 - so appox. 7 weeks ago now. Have been walking well without a walker or cane for around 4 weeks now, and improving more a bit each day - but still bothered a touch by a bit of pain on occasion, and edemas (swelling in both feet & legs) for which I'm being medicated.

Need my right hip replaced too - will likely get that done sometime early next year.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

I’m going home. No more hospital! Yee Haw!!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

CRS Fan said:


> I'm going home. No more hospital! Yee Haw!!!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Way to go Stuart ! You'll feel much more comfortable at home of course.

You will likely experience pain to some degree or another for the first while - 2-3 weeks or so, but the painkillers will do a good job of alleviating or mitigating most of it. So no real worries there.

Just grit your teeth a bit and you'll get through that initial period just fine - you'll soon start feeling better, and being a little more 'mobile' & independent each day, with the pain lessening all the while, until you can do completely without the prescribed pain-killing stuff, and just rely on the occasional Ibuprofen or Tylenol.

Best of luck to you for a speedy early recovery period !


----------



## Jousters (Jan 16, 2014)

Have a fast recovery Stuart.All the best.Jody


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

charlie1 said:


> Speedy recovery Stuart, as someone who has experienced it (left knee) and waiting for a replacement on the other knee, i can totally relate.


Pain management is the hardest part right now. I have to remind myself to take my pain killers to manage the pain 
effectively.



Jousters said:


> Have a fast recovery Stuart.All the best.Jody


I'm doing my best Jody.



discuspaul said:


> Way to go Stuart ! You'll feel much more comfortable at home of course.
> 
> You will likely experience pain to some degree or another for the first while - 2-3 weeks or so, but the painkillers will do a good job of alleviating or mitigating most of it. So no real worries there.
> 
> ...


I'm looking forward to the day I don't need narcotics.

Best regards,

Stuart

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

will visit you soon my friend take care and let me know if you need anything!


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

jiang604 said:


> will visit you soon my friend take care and let me know if you need anything!


I really need a BM. This would comfort me to no end..... LOL. Thank you!

Stuart

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

CRS Fan said:


> I really need a BM. This would comfort me to no end..... LOL. Thank you!
> 
> Stuart
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


LOL k, will spoon you some Metamucil and lots of fibers :lol:


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Well I’m still in pain, but not as blocked up (still progress). It looks like the site is being quirky at times. I hope all things settle sooner then later.

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

I’m finally able to drive as of today. That only took 6 weeks......

Best regards,

Stuart


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

